
Show HN: Free advice on your golf swing - s1mpl3
https://birrdi.com/users/instructions
======
wingerlang
I also expected a video upload.

I also wonder why these instructions are necessary. It somehow feels like a
scam when "enter your first name" is pointing to "first name". Like you're
guiding someone who have never used a website ever through something.

Why not just a big fat button "click here to get feedback on your swing"?

------
gus_massa
[Disclaimer: I don't play golf.]

I was expecting that I can upload a video and you see it and provide some
feedback. If someone can describe clearly the problem with the swing, then
they have more than the 50% of the problem solved.

Perhaps some free Q&A or some general recommendations will encourage more
people to create an account.

